

What Software Developers can learn from a Sushi Chef - tosh
http://www.ramen.io/post/102346825774/what-software-developers-can-learn-from-a-sushi-chef

======
tosh
Interestingly this essay is responsible for most of our attributable revenue
at Blossom ([https://www.blossom.io](https://www.blossom.io)). #trivia

